# 2nd Month of Clomid - So tired!



## jenhughes (May 20, 2011)

Hi Girls,
I am knew here. Although feel likea veteran when it comes to fertility issues.
I was diagnosed with PCOS back in 2001 and after various ops and up and downs and trying different things we miraculously conceived our daughter naturally in 2008.

Now we have been TTC since Dec 2009 and I am on my 2nd month of Norethisterone/Clomid combo. Just finished the clomid so fingers crossed fertile next week.

Has anyone else experienced extreme fatigue/tiredness on Clomid? I find it all such an emotional rollercoaster.

Really hope it works this month.

Good luck to everyone. x


----------



## buttoneyes (May 21, 2011)

Hi Jen, I'm new here also, I've been seeking advice because I'm on Clomifene and am feeling the strain.
I am on my 3rd of 4 cycles of Clomifene and I have experienced the extreme fatigue you mentioned, to the point where I don't have the energy for any housework etc and I often come home from work and crawl into bed- then still manage to sleep the whole night! Have you had any other side effects? The list seems to be bigger than the benefits! 
Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## jenhughes (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for your email. Nice to know I'm not alone! 
Yep so tired can't get out of bed and housework is massive effort.
Been getting hot flushes/sweating just out of nowhere - then 5 mins and I'm fine again.
Dizzy, blurry vision, feeling sicky, horrible taste in my mouth. occasional ovary pain. HEADACHES! right in the middle of my head above my eyes.
I hope its all worth it! 
Hugs,
x


----------



## buttoneyes (May 21, 2011)

That all sounds very familiar   
I had a really horrible side effect the other day which was a new one, I started shaking, got heart palpatations and had a hot flush all at the same time! Was round at my nieces and had to sit outside till it passed.
I don't know about you but I've come on here because I'm fed up of friends/family/colleagues saying "just relax and it will happen" . I know they are trying to help but they really don't have a clue how I feel when they say that, imagine the incredible hulk and times it by ten !


----------



## jenhughes (May 20, 2011)

Yep I know that feeling! Also fed up of people asking if I'm OK then not really understanding when I explain whats going on. No-one really knows until there in your shoes hey.
x


----------



## buttoneyes (May 21, 2011)

Very true, I was so annoyed at work when I told my colleagues about my situation - immediately they were like "Oh I didn't even know I was pregnant" , "I didn't even try", "I got pregnant the first month" and I was like "erm did any of you hear what I said?" Thankfully there was one colleague who told me she had taken 3 years before she got her little boy, and she said that everyone else was being insensitive because they didn't understand. She gave me a lot of sound advice which was good because I think I would have gone nuts at work otherwise!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Girls

Yes you have all got the usual side effects, please see the info and side effects thread at the top of the clomid page
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0

Why don't you all join in the chatter thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=262055.0


----------

